# Hardheads for Cobia?



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

I was reading some reseach about Cobia the other day and noticed something interesting. Surveys of stomach contents showed #1 food item swimming crabs (no suprise there) but #2 was hardheads, then #3 was eels, thought that was interesting. I know people fish with crabs and of course eels and i know people will throw a live fin fish at a cobia but has anyone ever fished with a hardhead????? they say they eat way more hard heads that any other fish. Any Comments from the experienced?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a couple of friends that use them over eels, their go to is still crabs, but if the crabs arent on the menu theyll toss those or a pinfish or two. theyll also use pigfish/grunts often. Ive caught a couple using that for bait, as well as using pinfish.

i like to look at it the same with any fish species, you have your typical go to baits, but my mindset is always like this: bait to match the habitat(what theyd likely be feeding on in the spot youre at, what bait is around there at the time, etc.) and bait to match conditions like current, depth, clarity, etc. However I still keep an open mind to tossing something else into the mix, can never beat variety as you never know what the fish will eat. Ive fished a spot where reds were feeding, pinfish werent touched, hardheads werent touched, shrimp was a no go, and blue crab was the menu that day, the next day, same location and same conditions a crab might not get touched and pinfish would be their snack of choice. my two cents on that subject.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hardhead cats*

I can remember many times in the 70's all the cobia fishermen would be on the bridge over the Navarre sound trying to catch catfish and then would rush back to the pier and set them out for the cobia that were lingering around underneath the pier. Many times these cobia would not hit anything but a catfish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

One of the best cobe baits around. Cut off their spines first though. Not necessarily for the cobes but for your sake.

I'd tell you another big game fish they're good for but I'll just pass on that for now


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

we always have an eel but catfish and really BIG pinfish too.... soooo much easier ! PS. don't tell anybody about big SWIM baits..


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

good to know, i know they get thick along the beach sometimes, i've been out trying to catch pomps and that's all i could catch i mean no matter what kind of bait as SOON as it hit the water nother catfish on. it was fun but not our target, we moved several times and couldn't get away from em. i'm gunna try that this year.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

we use them in MS very often....have caught many many more on hardheads and croakers than anything else except jigs plus they are free....eels get mighty expensive and you can get all the hardheads and croakers you need with a few dead shrimp almost anywhere.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't forget mullet or mingos either.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Agree with Chris V, use to be our favorite in Ms, been a while ago though.... but for sure cut fins, they hurt like a mother!!! Easy bait also, fish cleaning tables are a good place to target them for bait, we would keep the ones 7-9 inches long if that helps???? Chris spill the beans, lets hear the rest of it please.....


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

How do you hook a hardhead for bait?


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

strike two said:


> How do you hook a hardhead for bait?


 i was wondering that myself, through the nose maybe or in front of the dorsal??? what kind of rig do you guys throw at those cobia, like an AJ rig w/ and 6 oz egg or somthing different??


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hardheads for Catfish*

Hardheads are also called 'Cobia Candy' for obvious reasons.

I have butchered cobia and found the stomachs utterly festooned with hardhead catfish spines.

I've been fishing off the sand for a while now, but when I did fish the pier. I used an Upperman Bucktail Jig with a squid tentacle hanging off the back. I'm sure that there are others. Ask the tackle shop guy which sells the most.

I blind cast a 38lb cobia on my peewee pole on a Pompano jig. It was touch and go with much running up and down the beach, but I managed to get it onto the beach, No Mas!

Many memories of the old Crystal Beach Pier! RIP. C2


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

we normally either free line the catfish or put it under a cork....usually under the cork since they tend to try to swim straight down most of the time and hook them between the dorsal spine and the tail...just catch a little but of skin with it...they are tough and dont take much for them to stay on the hook so need just a thin piece holding them on. If you put to much meat on the hook then it will be hard to get the hook from the catfish to the lemonfish and you will end up just pulling it out of his mouth.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

jvalhenson said:


> we normally either free line the catfish or put it under a cork....usually under the cork since they tend to try to swim straight down most of the time and hook them between the dorsal spine and the tail...just catch a little but of skin with it...they are tough and dont take much for them to stay on the hook so need just a thin piece holding them on. If you put to much meat on the hook then it will be hard to get the hook from the catfish to the lemonfish and you will end up just pulling it out of his mouth.


thanks for the info


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I just hook them through the lips with a big enough hook to keep a good gap. Cobes don't seem to be particularly tackle shy when in pursuit of one of those little whiskered bastards.


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

Fished out of Cocodrie a few years back and were into the cobes good. One (the largest of the day) would not touch anything but a hardhead. First threw a pinfish at it, just looked at it. White trout, same. Croaker, ditto. Hardhead hits the water, instantly inhaled! The only problem was, it was about 2.5lbs and we could not get a good hookset on the ling. The ling would make about 2 laps around the boat a spit the hook. Went back to the other baits, wouldn't touch them. Good thing he was either hungry or stupid because after about 3 or 4 tries we got the hook set and landed him.


----------

